
5 Secret Features of »Chocolat«, the Popular Text Editor - tobidobi
http://www.git-tower.com/blog/5-tips-for-chocolat-text-editor/
======
blowski
Given that most of these are listed on the homepage for the editor, this
doesn't seem like a very interesting article.

------
Pitarou
Well, I guess the secrets are out now.

------
Mordor
just ate another chocolate on account of this article :@

